# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Всем любителям игр от Алавар. Генератор ключей.

## weterandrei

Все очень просто. Качаем с оф сайта понравившуюся игру, устанавливаем. Запускаем эту прогу, пишем код смс который указан в игре в разделе регистрация и получаем ключ. Вставляем ключик в регистрационные данные игры и играем бесплатно. Работает на все сто сам пользуюсь и очень доволен. Подходит к любым играм от Алавар.

 Генератор ключей

----------


## segabu

> Подходит к любым играм от Алавар.
> 
>  Генератор ключей


Чувак, ссылка не работает! Перезалей, плииз! У меня жена на Алавар жестко подсела =((

----------


## weterandrei

Новый генератор ключей 2011-2012



Скачать

----------

Corel (20.07.2012), cristall (05.07.2012)

----------


## ganuta

а можно перезалить на др.файлообменник ?
тут Запрашиваемый файл не найден

----------

